# Help restoring interior Cedar walls



## IPT (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay, so I have the trim under conrtol. Now on to the walls. Interior soild cedar construction. One wall was an exterior wall at some point (you can see it is peeling bad). The others are interior, but look like they have been coated with something or even stained (note under the stairs the color changes). 

What I am really wanting to do is spruce the walls up. They just look beat up (because the are ). There are scrathes all over. I am thinking my only choice is to grab and random orbital or belt sander and strip them down. Maybe experiment with some stain to try and match it. Thankfully the space under the stairs is small and the stairs seperate it from the other part of the wall. A close match will be good I think. I sanded down the trim and that came out good. 

I've never delt with this before so I figured I would post here and make sure I am on the right track. Also, if anyone has ideas or suggestions please chime in. I need althe help I can get.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

My first thought is that you'd be there for a long time using a random orbit sander! Why not grab a belt sander and just go easy on it to get that first layer of whatever and the scratches out? For the tight spots a ROS would be the tool to use. After that it should be easy to refinish. Just a thought.

Mac


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

My uncle once took down every piece of siding on his house and planed it. Made everything look good as new but more work than I would want to put into it.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would not use a belt sander. it most likley scar up the wood. its to agresive.
i would use jasco stripper that will remove any coating on the surface and help remove most of the stain if any. then sand with a pad sander. i myself dont like round paded sanders.
most htose scratches a surface and will sand out with ease


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

jack warner said:


> i would not use a belt sander. it most likley scar up the wood. its to agresive.


I would agree if you attacked it with 80 grit but if you go at it with a 180 or 220 grit belt and take it easy it will be a lot easier than a RO or other smaller sander.


----------

